# C50 and Master XL



## cazdrvr (Oct 11, 2005)

I have read a lot of reviews of the ride quality of the C50 and it sounds like a very nice ride. In light of some of the closeout specials out there for the C50, I am tempted.  Has anyone here had a chance to compare to the MXL? I know they are two different types of bikes, but just looking for honest opinions on how one would rate the feel or comfort between the two w/ similar component set-up.


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

Both fantastic over a long distance. If you can get a great deal on one, than ride both and make your mind up from there..but I would try and keep the master xl old school and if you got the C50 use the latest and greatest groupo


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

I have both the Master (1990 not Masterlight 23-lb) and C50 (16-lb). Both rides very well to be honest but different. Master obviously have the ride of a steel bike, a bit more tingling in road-feel, a bit more heavy to toss around, to accelerate and to climb, It is surprisingly comfortable, ridden back-to-back 190Km days with it, The C50 has a more damped road-feel and of course it accelerates and climbs much faster.

Mind you how a bike feels depends on a lot of variables like fit, bar/stem combo, bar tape, seatpost, saddle, wheelsets, tyres, tire pressure, on and on and on.


----------

